# Are there any aquarium that resemble palm trees?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Plants that is, aquarium plants. Boy I am horrible about skipping words. Anyway... Creative ideas invited.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you get a driftwood stick, like a short one, tie a small variation of Java Fern to the top, viola! Palm Tree! Or a few java ferns that point in different directions, you can make notches in the wood so that you can tie them on there better :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Christmas moss and java moss are commonly used to create those looks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For regular tree's yes, but that's going to be difficult to make a Palm tree out of those hence I didn't suggest it :/ But I'm sure if you finagled it, it might work out!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OH I'm all the way up in the northeast corner of North America. I had to re-read the plant look you want. Haha palm trees!! lol Java fern would be best. Don't mind me sure I've never been to a tropical place.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol! That's funny XD The most tropical place I'd gone to was Hawaii back in '08 and it was awesommmmmeeeee! Palm Tree's everywhere, it was an awesome experience though for sure!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

That's an awesome idea!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I will give the java plant a try. So what is a good place to buy driftwood? I am going to need some for my "palms" and in general.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my "tree" from bobstropicalplants.com he's got a bunch of "stick" like driftwood so that might be a good place to start, otherwise just search around on ebay/amazon maybe, AB and at your LFS's if they carry any driftwood. You might even be able to get a chunk and cut it yourself into like more of a palm tree shape


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

My African swordleaf looks a bit like a palm tree


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It does resemble that a bit. I googled them. All of the ones I saw were potted. Do they have to be potted?


----------

